# controlled round feed/ claw extraction/ blade ejection



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

My question is who puts this action on their rifles and why isn't it more popular?

I know that Rugers, Winchester 70s have control feed. I have heard that CZs and Sako 85s do as well. Who else makes it? I'm curious to know if the high end Weatherbys does. I've heard of a few Brownings but can someone confirm. Seems to me this should be standard on any dangerous game rifle.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont know about the brownings, but im pretty sure the weatherbys dont have it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Weatherby has an extractor similar to Sako and they have a plunger ejector.

Old Browning Safari's had CRF, I believe they went away from CRF in the Very late 60's or early 70's. Older Husquvarnes

Kimbers are CRF/blade ejectors as are Dakotas and the new FN-Herstal Police rifles. You were correct about CZ. Commercial versions of the 98 Mauser are Remington 798, Whitworth, and Interarms Mark X .

There are a few custom gunmakers using CRF actions as well. D'arcy Echols and Heym are a couple.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I mis-spoke a bit in my above post. Weatherby for a very short time did use CRF actions. They used Sako actions when Sako was still using/refining Mauser 98's, this would have been mid-late 50's ish.

The reason CRF rifles aren't more popular is they are expensive to do right and junk when they're done wrong.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I would like to take this one step further. I do not know exactly what CRF is, as well as the extraction types.

Could someone enlighten me?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

CRf means that the bolt picks up the shell from the magazine and instead of the shell being "pushed" into the chamber it is precisely placed into the chamber. When the case-head pops up out of the magazine the case-rim flips between the "claw" type extractor and the bolt face, that is what guides the case into the chamber. A properly timed CRF rifle also won't eject a spent round until the bolt is far enough back to pick up another shell from the magazine, eliminating "stovepipes" or short-stroking the bolt under pressure.

Generally claw extractors are much larger and have more surface area in 
contact with the brass case, providing for a more positive extraction

Fixed blade ejectors are just that a blade that sticks up near the back of the bolt throw. It's purpose is to flip the shell out from under the extractor and throw it clear from the action. Plunger style ejectors are small round springs with a cap on them. If you look at a Remington bolt the plunger ejector is at about 2:00.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Horsager,
I read your statement that a "properly timed CRF rifle also won't eject a spent round until the bolt is far enough back to pick up another shell from the magazine". I mulled this over in my mind for several days, as it just didn't make sense to me. Wouldn't a CRF rifle want to eject the spent case before picking up the next round, to ELIMINATE the possibility of jamming?

Then I came up with the bright idea of checking out some of my Model 70 Classics, to see how they operated. Yeah, just like you said, the ejector is short enough, so that the new round is allowed to come up a bit in front of the bolt face, just before the old case is ejected. This I also cogitated on for a few days, not understanding why this should be. It would seem to me, that if a new round was allowed to move up, while the old case was still held by the extractor, that if one short-stroked at exactly that point, a jam would result. But, I have never had a jam with any of my Model 70 Classics. Possibly, I have never short-stroked one.

This afternoon, I was in a local money pit, and decided to look at how the Kimber's operate. (I don't own any Kimbers). GUESS WHAT!! The Kimber ejector is longer, and looks like it would kick out the spent case BEFORE the new round was allowed to move up!

This is an issue, that may seem like incredible nit-picking to some, is something I really want to understand. Please explain to me, in detail, just exactly which situation is the correct one, and why. I really want to understand this!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The Winchester is the "true" CRF. If you try to short-stroke a true CRF you just end up with your spent cartrige back in the chamber, that spent case riding your bolt won't allow a fresh round out of the magazine, hence the reason for it to be properly timed.

Kimber's are not a "true" CRF.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for your response, Horsager. I knew there was a reason I didn't like Kimbers!   Unfortunately, this may get the Kimber faction all riled up! :lol: :lol:

:beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a part of the Kimber faction, doesn't bother me at all. They are what they are. There is nothing currently on the market that compares well to the Kimber Montana unless you spend at least 2x-4x the money.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

If you want to see a slick CRF take a look at the Mannlicher Schoenaur, non seeter or more reliable bar none.


----------

